# gaming Pc max. 1000 Euro



## nickname. (7. Juni 2011)

so, ein neuer rechner soll her 


hab mich die letzten paar tage mal schlau gemacht und ein system gefunden, 
dass ich nun euch profis abwägen lassen will .

nunja, spiele möchte ich in erster linie rennspiele wie grid, dirt 3 oder andere spielen. wichtig ist mir nur, dass ich auch
in Zukunft noch spiele im hohen grafikbereich spielen kann. officebereich und internet ist klar.



hier das system:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Netzteil bestelle ich das corsair 600W cxv2






hab ich was vergessen?
irgendwelche verbesserungsvorschläge (spartipps inbegriffen)


ich danke schon im vorraus 
nickname.


----------



## ersguterjunge (7. Juni 2011)

Als Festplatte würde ich die nehmen 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer und das Mainboard ASRock P67 Extreme4 B3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de oder das http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p722017_Asus-P8P67-P67-Sockel-1155-ATX-Rev3.html
Hast du schon Windows 7 und ein Laufwerk?


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> so, ein neuer rechner soll her
> 
> 
> hab mich die letzten paar tage mal schlau gemacht und ein system gefunden,
> ...


Da gibts schon noch was zu verbessern, v.a. kleinere Details  Gegenvorschlag wäre:

 CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~165€)
  CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
  GraKa: Asus ENGTX570 Direct Cu II (~300€) bzw. Asus EAH6970 Direct Cu II (~300€)
  Board: Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3)  (~95€)
  Ram: 2x4GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von Excelram (~55€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BR lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~75€, BR schreiben)
  Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 (~60€)
  Gehäuse: Am besten selbst aussuchen (z.B. von Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)
  SSD (optional!)


Und wenn du nicht übertakten willst:




CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 (~140€)

    GraKa: Asus ENGTX570 Direct Cu II (~300€) bzw. Asus EAH6970 Direct Cu II (~300€)

Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~60€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)

  Ram: 2x4GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von Excelram (~55€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BR lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~75€, BR schreiben)
  Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 (~60€)
  Gehäuse: Am besten selbst aussuchen (z.B. von Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)
  SSD (optional!): Corsair Force F60 (60GB, ~100€)


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

Tschuldige, Doppelpost -.-


----------



## facehugger (7. Juni 2011)

Würde mich in etwa an huntertech`s Konfig orientieren. Für Full-HD reicht meist eine GTX560Ti:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder eine 6950:

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

aus. Ob dir 10-12% Mehrleistung (die 70-80€ extra kostet) gegenüber einer GTX570/AMD6970 wert sind, musst du allerdings allein entscheiden:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - 25.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Gruß


----------



## nickname. (7. Juni 2011)

wow, das ging schnell mit den antworte, werde morgen ausführlich posten.


ich wollte eigendlich nur anfügen, dass ein laufwerk, eine maus und ebenso eine 
tastatur und ein monitor vorhanden ist 


unnnd, dass die auflösung in 1920x1200 ist.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

SSD würde ich wenn dann eher eine Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.

Gehäuse z.B. Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 (max Grafikkartenlänge: 29cm!) oder Xigmatek Midgard ~60 bzw. mit Sichtfenster Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65 oder Lancool PC-K58 ~60 oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz ~70 (max. Grakalänge ohne Ausbau des oberen Laufwerkkäfigs: 28cm!) oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Lancool PC-K62 ~85 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

Hast uns immernoch nicht deine Auflösung verraten


----------



## facehugger (7. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Hast uns immernoch nicht deine Auflösung verraten


 Die steht weiter oben Noch eine Empfehlung. Wenn du es recht leise magst, würde ich die vorinstallierten 120mm-Luffis (die fast in jedem Gehäuse Standard sind) gegen diese hier austauschen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a535732.html

Gruß


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Die steht weiter oben
> 
> Gruß


 Ich könnte schwören, dass die da gerade noch nicht stand... 

Naja, bist ja knapp über Full-HD, hier musst du abwägen, ob du (wie ja schon gesagt wurde) den Aufpreis für die etwas höhere Leistung der GTX 570 zahlen willst, oder nicht! Die GTX 560 Ti reicht schon für die meisten aktuellen Games (bis auf Ausnahmen wie Crysis oder Mtro 2033 (DX11)) aus, auch auf maximalen Details.


----------



## nickname. (7. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören, dass die da gerade noch nicht stand...


 


hast recht 


danke schonmal, hier noch ein paar fragen:

- ist eine seagate momentus xt vllt eine lösung für die grafikkarte?
- ist der 68er chipsatz nicht sinnvoller (hab da was von übertaktung mit der maus steuern
  oder ähnliches gehört aber ohne gewähr ) 
- macht es sinn statt einer 570er (die ich lieber hätte als die 560er ) zwei 560er einzubauen?
- wie ist die evga graka lautstärkemäßig?
- die alte frage, nvidia gtx 570 oder amd 6970? (das flashen von der 6950 kommt mom. nicht in frage, wegen der hitze und lautstärke)


und anmerkungen:

- ja ich mag es leise


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

-Die Seagate Momentus XT ist eine Festplatte 
-Mit dem Z68 kannst Du die IGP nutzen und übertakten, da Du eine Grafikkarte einbaust, reicht ein P67-Chipsatz
-Nein ein SLI-Verbund aus 2 GTX560 Ti ist nicht empfehlenswert. Die Nachteile (Gefahr von Mikrorucklern, Abwärme, Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch etc.) überwiegen.
-Die EVGA ist recht laut, besser wäre da eine ASUS DC-II oder Gigabyte GTX570 OC Windforce
-Ob GTX570 oder HD6970 ist mehr Geschmackssache, die HD6970 ist minimal schneller, die GTX570 bietet PhysX, Cuda und hat eine etwas bessere Bildquali.


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> hast recht
> 
> 
> danke schonmal, hier noch ein paar fragen:
> ...


Was genau willst du uns mit diesem Post bitte sagen? 

1. Die Momentus XT ist ne Festplatte, keine Grafikkarte
2. Der Z68 verbindet H67 (Grafikeinheit nutzbar) und P67 (Übertaktung möglich), nichts anderes. Was du meinst ist UEFI (BIOS-Nachfolger) und das hat mit dem Chipsatz nichts zu tun 
3. Auf gar keinen Fall! Wenn wir dir die ganzen Nachteile von Multi-GPU nennen sollen, sag bescheid, aber es ist eine absolut... schlechte Idee ^^
4. EVGA ist ne Übertakterfirma, die sind oft sehr laut. Kann zu der Karte nichts sagen, aber du bist (sowohl bei der GTX 570, wie auch bei der 560 Ti) mit Gigabyte besser dran, danach folgen ASUS und Gainward (mit den Phantoms)
5. GTX 570  Nee, ist Geschmackssache aber da du mit NVidia Features wie CUDA, 3D-Vision, ... hast, würde ich dahin tendieren.

Wenn du es leise magst: 

 HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~6€)
  Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau (Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)


PS: Softy meinte mit "besserer Bildquali" etwas besseres AF, bevor du verwirrt bist. Das Bild an sich ist schon annähernd gleich, ohne AF ist es absolut identisch


----------



## nickname. (7. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> 1. Die Momentus XT ist ne Festplatte, keine Grafikkarte
> 2. Der Z68 verbindet H67 (Grafikeinheit nutzbar) und P67 (Übertaktung möglich), nichts anderes. Was du meinst ist UEFI (BIOS-Nachfolger) und das hat mit dem Chipsatz nichts zu tun
> 3. Auf gar keinen Fall! Wenn wir dir die ganzen Nachteile von Multi-GPU nennen sollen, sag bescheid, aber es ist eine absolut... schlechte Idee ^^
> 4. EVGA ist ne Übertakterfirma, die sind oft sehr laut. Kann zu der Karte nichts sagen, aber du bist (sowohl bei der GTX 570, wie auch bei der 560 Ti) mit Gigabyte besser dran, danach folgen ASUS und Gainward (mit den Phantoms)
> ...






1. mein ich doch 
2. werd ich morgen googlen 
3. ok xD danke
4. dann guck ich dort mal vorbei
5. ich überlegs mir 




vielen dank
nickname.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

Poste am besten Deine Zusammenstellung nochmal, bevor Du bestellst.


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> 1. mein ich doch
> 2. werd ich morgen googlen
> 3. ok xD danke
> 4. dann guck ich dort mal vorbei
> ...


 
1. Würde ich aber nicht kaufen, die nutzt nur was, wenn immer wieder die gleichen Dateien geladen werden. Dann lieber ne herkömmliche HDD und eine vollwertige SSD. Ist wie mit Handys: Kamera + Computer + Handy > Smartphone, obwohl letzteres teils mehr kostet


----------



## nickname. (8. Juni 2011)

ok, danke 


momentan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




+corsair 600W (60€)
+mainboard (?)
+gehäuselüfter (10-15€)



meine frage, welches mainboard würdet ihr mir empfehlen, warum nicht z 68 ect...


und momentan denke ich, dass die 560 ti bzw. die hd 6950 reicht und geld spart 



nunja, hab ich was vergessen, noch weitere vorschläge? 


achso genau: beim gehäuse bin ich momentan bei einem fractal r3 (siehe konfig)
andere vorschläge?

wichtig: leise! der rest ist egal 



vielen dank 
nickname.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Da gibts schon noch was zu verbessern, v.a. kleinere Details  Gegenvorschlag wäre:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~165€)
> CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
> ...


 
Die beiden Vorschläge würde ich dir ans Herz legen. Je nachdem was für dich wichtig ist..wegen übertakten.

Du kannst dir aber auch mal das ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ansehen.
Als Netzteile kämen noch folgende in Betracht:
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gehäuse kann man sich auch diese mal ansehen:
Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Meine Vorschläge zum Thema Mainboard und NT stehen ja im Vorpost. Z68 aus dem einfachen Grunde nicht, weil du die interne Grafikeinheit der CPU ja vermutlich nicht brauchen wirst und du somit Geld sparen kannst. 600W sind übrigens überdimensioniert, hier würde ich entweder das [FONT=&quot]Antec HCG-520 oder das Cougar A450 (siehe GoldenMic) nehmen.

Wenn du es leise willst: [/FONT]  HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~6€)
  Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm (Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)


Die Entkoppler sind schnell befestigt und mMn erfüllen sie ihre Dienste. Bei den Gehäuselüftern ersetzt du dann einfach alle vorhandenen durch die Enermax' und packst ggf. noch einen in den Deckel.


----------



## Lordac (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

den Service Level Gold bei Mindfactory kannst du dir sparen und beim Gehäuse entscheidet oft der eigene Geschmack, eine Pauschalempfehlung zu geben ist schwer. Ich finde z.B. das Antec Three Hundred mit einem 
Scythe Slip Stream als Frontlüfter eine gutes P/L-Gehäuse.

Weite Lüftermepfehlungen findest du in meiner Kaufberatung.

Ein Z68-Mainboard ist so eine Sache, auf der einen Seite ist es gut zur Not den in der CPU integrierten Grafikchip nutzen zu können, zu viel Aufpreis wäre mir es das aber nicht wert.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den Service Level Gold bei Mindfactory kannst du dir sparen und beim Gehäuse entscheidet oft der eigene Geschmack, eine Pauschalempfehlung zu geben ist schwer. Ich finde z.B. das Antec Three Hundred mit einem
> Scythe Slip Stream als Frontlüfter eine gutes P/L-Gehäuse.
> ...


Den Aufpreis kann man dann im Notfall noch in eine Low-Budget-Karte für 20€ stecken, wenn die GraKa mal wirklich ausfällt. Service Level kann aber wirklich raus.

Hier könntest du dich mal nach Gehäusen umsehen, da ist schon viel dabei: [FONT=&quot]Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool[/FONT]


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Zum Festplattenentkoppeln ist der auch super, ich benutze ihn selbst:
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer Pro (4044951010769) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

@huntertech:
Das Pro3 Z68 ist mmn recht billig.
Und wenn die Graka mal in der RMA ist ist der froh das ers hat.


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Ja gut, muss er selbst entscheiden 

Was ist RMA? ^^


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Was ist RMA? ^^



Wenn sie abgeraucht ist, und Du sie zurückschicken musst


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

RMA ist der Garantie-Tausch/Reparatur der jeweiligen Hardware seitens des Herstellers


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Quasi der Vorgang in dem dein Garantiefall bearbeitet wird.


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Das war mir schon klar, wollt eigentlich nur wissen, welche Worte da zu RMA abgekürzt werden ^^


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Das war mir schon klar, wollt eigentlich nur wissen, welche Worte da zu RMA abgekürzt werden ^^



Das sollte die Frage beantworten:

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rücksendenummer


----------



## nickname. (8. Juni 2011)

jop,das  mit dem netztteil is mi klar (das 600W viel sind),
aber andererseits kostet es genausoviel wie das antec 520er...

hat das gehäuse nichts mit derlautstärkezu tun? 



vielen dank
nickname.


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Achso  Hab ich auch gesucht aber der Satz "Wenn deine Karte in der Rücksendenummer ist" macht wenig Sinn, daher die Frage. Aber nun mal b2t ^^

@TE: Doch, hat es. Desto dünner die Wände, undichter die Spalten und vielfältiger die Luftlöcher sind, desto geringer ist die Geräuschdämmung (von den Lüfter jetzt mal abgesehen).

Falls du das CX 600W von Corsair meinst: Es liefert nur 480W auf der  12V-Schiene, ebenso das Antec. Wozu also mehr kaufen, wenns doch  offensichtlich nichts nützt


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Ich ertrinke noch in Doppelposts -.-


----------



## nickname. (8. Juni 2011)

ok, ich glaub du hast mich 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



jetzt fehlt nur noch ein "leises" gehäuse (such ich nochmal) und der vibe fixer (muss ich irgendwo anders bestellen)



wars das oder hab ich was vergessen? 

noch vorschläge? 



reicht das antec wirklich aus, auch wenn ich später nochmal aufrüsten will? 



will nich nerven, bisjetzt super antworten


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

Sieht prima aus 

Was für ein Gehäuse suchst Du? Eher schlicht, oder ein Gamer Gehäuse ? Sichtfenster?

Das Antec reicht auch für eine GTX580 aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> reicht das antec wirklich aus, auch wenn ich später nochmal aufrüsten will?


 
Ja, Single GPU Karten werden auch in Zukunft nicht mehr Leistung aufnehmen als sie es jetzt schon tun.


----------



## nickname. (8. Juni 2011)

sehr schön 



ich bevorzuge eher das schlichtere , kann aber auch leuchten
wenn es P/L mäßig super ist


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl :


Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 (max Grafikkartenlänge: 29cm!) oder  Xigmatek Midgard ~60 bzw. mit Sichtfenster Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65 oder  Lancool PC-K58 ~60  oder  Sharkoon Bandit ~65  oder  Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz ~70 (max. Grakalänge ohne Ausbau des oberen Laufwerkkäfigs: 28cm!) oder  Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder  Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder  Lancool PC-K62 ~85 oder  Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85  


 Oder mal bei Caseking.de vorbeischauen, da gibt's nen praktischen Gehäusefinder


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Da kannst du noch so viel aufrüste, 480 Watt auf der 12V-Schiene sind schon mehr als ausreichend. "Leise" Gehäuse gibts wie gesagt nicht, mit leisen Lüftern schwindet der Unterschied fast ganz. Fürs Optimum müsste es aber komplett geschlossen sein, Seitenwand sowieso, vorne kein Lochgitter, im Deckel möglichst auch nicht, ...

Pass mit den Lüfter auf, nicht jedes Gehäuse hat Plätze für die 14cm-Lüfter, 12cm ist momentan noch Standard. Beim CPU-Kühler musst du ggf. selbst die Geschwindigkeit einstellen (z.B. im BIOS), damit der auch was leiser ist, dann brauchst du diesen Lüfter nicht zu wechseln. 2GB GraKa-Ram sind wie gesagt in den meisten Fällen nicht nötig.

PS: Tu endlich das Service-Level Gold aus dem Einkaufswagen


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn nimm das Xigmatek Midgard mit X Seitenfenster, das ist die bessere Version mit dem festen PCI Slot Haltern. Außerdem wurde einiges verbessert, wie z.B. Das Loch für den Lüfterwechsel, habe mir selber ein Midgard gekauft ist ein Klasse Gehäuse !!

Edit: ich würde die zwei Xigmatek Lüfter durch NoiseBlocker und Co. ersetzen


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Wenn nimm das Xigmatek Midgard mit X Seitenfenster, das ist die bessere Version mit dem festen PCI Slot Haltern. Außerdem wurde einiges verbessert, wie z.B. Das Loch für den Lüfterwechsel, habe mir selber ein Midgard gekauft ist ein Klasse Gehäuse !!



...aber die Lüfter sind grausam  Die sollte man austauschen, wenn's leise sein soll.


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> ...aber die Lüfter sind grausam  Die sollte man austauschen, wenn's leise sein soll.


 Hab ich doch schon alles gesagt


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber die Lüfter sind grausam  Die sollte man austauschen, wenn's leise sein soll.



Siehe edit 

Off Topic : Ich weiß, ich hatte irgendwie heute nen Krampf im Ohr als der Xigmatek  Lüfter mein Crossfire System übertönt hat. Und ich dachte meine Graka ist laut ;(

Back to Topic: Aber das Gehäuse ist Klasse braucht er beim Midgard überhaupt HDD Vipe Fixer ?? 
Es hat doch so gummi Dämpfer drin ?!?


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Mein HAF 922 hat auch Gummi-Dämpfer. Die kleinen Pisselpupp-Teile helfen aber nicht viel, da ist einfach zu wenig Dämpfung da.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Ich rate zum Sharkoon T9 in Grün 

Übrigens: Zusammenstellung passt.


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Es hat doch so gummi Dämpfer drin ?!?



Ich finde die Entkopplung zu schwach. Die Zugriffsgeräusche meiner Samsung HD103SJ sind trotzdem deutlich zu hören.

BTT:
Empfehlenswerte Lüfter sind z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder mit LED: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Entkopplung zu schwach. Die Zugriffsgeräusche meiner Samsung HD103SJ sind trotzdem deutlich zu hören.
> 
> BTT:
> Empfehlenswerte Lüfter sind z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder mit LED: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm



Also ich höre meine WD Black 500 GB zum Glück nicht mehr, habe sie mal extrem gehasst ratter ratter ratter krrrrrrr..... Ratter ratter such krrrrr 

Ich hasse HDD Geräusche !


----------



## nickname. (8. Juni 2011)

ich mach mir dann mal gedanken und poste morgen wieder was 



P.S. Forum werde ich weiter empfehlen! Beratung und schnelligkeit sind hammer!!!


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß ist fast wie nen Chat hier


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Also ich höre meine WD Black 500 GB zum Glück nicht mehr, habe sie mal extrem gehasst ratter ratter ratter krrrrrrr..... Ratter ratter such krrrrr
> 
> Ich hasse HDD Geräusche !


 Kenn ich, hab auch die Caviar Black 500 GB. Hat schon extrem genervt, jetzt hängt sie mit 4 Gumminöppeln im 5,25"-Schacht und es wurde plötzlich so... still 


nickname. schrieb:


> P.S. Forum werde ich weiter empfehlen! Beratung und schnelligkeit sind hammer!!!


 Deswegen sind ja auch wir eines Tages mal hier geladet


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich, hab auch die Caviar Black 500 GB. Hat schon extrem genervt, jetzt hängt sie mit 4 Gumminöppeln im 5,25"-Schacht und es wurde plötzlich so... still
> 
> Deswegen sind ja auch wir eines Tages mal hier geladet



Hatte sie vorher ganz normal in einem Aero Cool ExtremEngine III einfach mit schrauben ohne Gummi oder so dazwischen gehabt. Es war so nervig


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

Dann hilft außer dem Sharkoon Vibe Fixer auch eine Innovatek InnoVIBE Rev 2 HDD-Entkoppelung oder ein Xilence Festplattenkühler, passiv, geschlossen


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hilft außer dem Sharkoon Vibe Fixer auch eine Innovatek InnoVIBE Rev 2 HDD-Entkoppelung oder ein Xilence Festplattenkühler, passiv, geschlossen



Ist weiß hab mir jetzt nen Midgard geholt gehabt und meine HDD ist leise

Edit: Das ist mir egal soll nicht frech rüber kommen 

Edit: geändert


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

Nur am Editieren hier ^^

Es werden wohl viele Entkoppler helfen. Habe mich aber für meine (siehe Sig) entschieden, weil sie recht günstig sind und in Testberichten als sehr effektiv und einfach zu montieren beschrieben wurden, was sich letztendlich auch als wahr rausstellte.


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Nur am Editieren hier ^^
> 
> Es werden wohl viele Entkoppler helfen. Habe mich aber für meine (siehe Sig) entschieden, weil sie recht günstig sind und in Testberichten als sehr effektiv und einfach zu montieren beschrieben wurden, was sich letztendlich auch als wahr rausstellte.



Ich würde mir deine Signatur ansehen, ist aber bei der iOS PCGH extreme App. Nicht möglich


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir deine Signatur ansehen, ist aber bei der iOS PCGH extreme App. Nicht möglich



Edit: iOS = das Olle OS von den Apple dingern; Ich mag editieren
Edit: ausversehen zitieren gedrückt


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte du magst editieren, dann tu es doch auch 

Hier: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer III


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Es werden wohl viele Entkoppler helfen.



Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger : Da rappelt's im Karton - Festplattenentkoppler/-kühler im Test


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

Dafür gibts ja Testberichte M)


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Würde zu dem hier raten:
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer Pro (4044951010769) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nickname. (9. Juni 2011)

so, hier die entgültige konfiguration:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




richtig so?
sind 4 lüfter zu viele? 



vielen dank 
nickname.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Bild sind zu klein.
Lad sie bitte auf dem PCGH Server hoch.


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bild sind zu klein.
> Lad sie bitte auf dem PCGH Server hoch.


Eben, hast sie falsch verlinkt. Aber wie Mic schon sagte, du kannst sie auch hier hochladen (unter deinem Post steht "Anhänge Verwalten").

Bei den Lüftern kannst du auch selber schauen: Einer kommt vorne rein, einer hinten und möglichst noch einer in den Deckel (falls vorhanden, den Platz nehmen, der näher am Heck ist). Die Lüftergröße ist ja vom Gehäuse her vorgegeben. Wenn 2 Größen passen, nimm immer die Größere!


----------



## nickname. (9. Juni 2011)

verdammt 


hier nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Sieht prima aus 

Lüfter würde ich 1x 120mm und 2x 140mm Durchmesser  (z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sieht prima aus
> 
> Lüfter würde ich 1x 120mm und 2x 140mm Durchmesser  (z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) nehmen.
> 
> Grüße


 Ja, hinten der Kleine, vorne und oben die großen Lüfter.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich zu dieser raten:
ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich zu dieser raten:
> ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es gut aus.


 
Die passt aber nicht ins Lancool K58!!  

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2009/test-lancool-k58/5/

Die Asus DC-II ist 297mm.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Mhm schade.
Dann anderes gehäuse


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

Nur am meckern Mic, jetzt weiß ich auch, wo die ganzen Beiträge herkommen 

Richtige Casemooder bekämpfen das Problem mit einer Sticksäge und 1-2 HDD-Steckplätzen weniger


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Nur am meckern Mic, jetzt weiß ich auch, wo die ganzen Beiträge herkommen
> 
> Richtige Casemooder bekämpfen das Problem mit einer Sticksäge und 1-2 HDD-Steckplätzen weniger


 
Konstruktive Kritik mein Freund.


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

Konstruktive Kritik mit grünen -Smileys 

Aber klar, wenn das K58 zu klein für überlange Grafikkarten ist, muss natürlich entweder die Karte, oder das gehäuse getauscht werden.

@TE: Was hälst du von Big Towern? Schau dir doch mal das NZXT Phantom und das Bitfenix Colossus an, wenn du auf was Futuristisches stehst


----------



## nickname. (9. Juni 2011)

preisunterschied ist ja jetzt nicht die welt zwischen den 2 karten, aber was ist der vorteil
an der asus? (laut papier nur 10 mhz chiptakt und triple statt dual slot - hier bitte ich um erklärung )

werde dann nochmal nach gehäusen gucken 


vielen dank
nickname.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Die Sapphire ist schon sehr gut, die Asus jedoch noch etwas leiser und kühler, und hat damit ein besseres OC-Potential. Aber die Asus DC-II passt ja, wie schon geschrieben, nicht in das Gehäuse.


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Sapphire ist schon sehr gut, die Asus jedoch noch etwas leiser und kühler, und hat damit ein besseres OC-Potential. Aber die Asus DC-II passt ja, wie schon geschrieben, nicht in das Gehäuse.


 Jop, das ist es. Der DC-II wird momentan von Asus auf alle aktuellen Oberklasse-Karten gesetzt und ist verdammt leise und hat darüber hinaus noch Drosselungspotenzial!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Was aber nicht heißt, dass alle anderen Karten laut und heiß sind, alle sind sehr gut, aber wie immer gibts einen, der halt in einem Bereich noch einen Ticken besser ist als die anderen, die auch schon sehr gut sind.


----------



## nickname. (9. Juni 2011)

ich glaube dann nehmeich auch diesapphire... 


trotzdem werde ich mich noch umgucken, wie sieht es denn mit den bitfenix
shinobi modellen aus, würde die graka da rein passen? 



viele dank
nickname.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Also die Asus ist halt leiser und kühler und auch andere Hersteller haben schöne Gehäuse 

@Konstruktive Kritik Flame: 
Der  Smiley hört schon auf meinen Namen


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was aber nicht heißt, dass alle anderen Karten laut und heiß sind, alle sind sehr gut, aber wie immer gibts einen, der halt in einem Bereich noch einen Ticken besser ist als die anderen, die auch schon sehr gut sind.


 Genau das ist ja das Schöne im PC-Bereich, alle Hersteller kämpfen um diesen einen Ticken. Bei der GTX 560 ti würde ich noch auf Gigabyte setzen, da überwiegt einfach die gute Lüftersteuerung. Bei GTX 570 und GTX 580 dann aber eher Asus, da ist Triple-Slot schon garnicht so schlecht.

PS: Google ist dein Freund


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Bei der GTX 570/580 geht es auch um eine Menge Abwärme, da ist eine große Fläche eh von Vorteil.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Es gibt doch sogar Quad Slot Karten wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

No, gibts nicht. Der Standard legt eh die Grenze bei Dual Slot fest. Die Karten, die Tripple Slot Breite haben, bewegen sich schon außerhalb der Spezifikationen.
Quad Slot kriegst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal stabil gebaut.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Grafikkarten/PCIe Quad-Slot | Geizhals.at Deutschland

5 Stück gibts aber 
Das die Specs bei 2 aufhören ist mir auch klar.
Aber an die Specs halten sich die Chiphersteller ja kaum.


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> No, gibts nicht. Der Standard legt eh  die Grenze bei Dual Slot fest. Die Karten, die Tripple Slot Breite  haben, bewegen sich schon außerhalb der Spezifikationen.
> Quad Slot kriegst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal stabil gebaut.


 Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen Quanti. Meine Konstruktion aus HD 5770, AC Twin Turbo Pro-Kühlkörper und Gehäuselüfter hat 4 Slots und da hängt nur die Karte... ein bisschen sehr viel runter ^^


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sogar Quad Slot Karten wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


 Hauptsächlich aber Marke Eigenbau.

PS: Bevor ihr hier denkt, ich würde GraKas quälen: Habe mit einem Stück Messingdraht eine der Heatpipes an den Gehäusedeckel "gehängt", jetzt ist die Karte wieder gerade


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen Quanti. Meine Konstruktion aus HD 5770, AC Twin Turbo Pro-Kühlkörper und Gehäuselüfter hat 4 Slots und da hängt nur die Karte... ein bisschen sehr viel runter ^^



Wieso vermarktest du dein Kühlkonzept nicht. 
Ich warte ja bis heute auf eine passiv gekühlte GTX 580 für meinen Silent PC. 



huntertech schrieb:


> PS: Bevor ihr hier denkt, ich würde GraKas quälen: Habe mit einem Stück Messingdraht eine der Heatpipes an den Gehäusedeckel "gehängt", jetzt ist die Karte wieder gerade


 
Ein Stück Holz, das du zwischen Grafikkarte und Gehäuseboden drückst, hätte es sicher auch getan.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen Quanti. Meine Konstruktion aus HD 5770, AC Twin Turbo Pro-Kühlkörper und Gehäuselüfter hat 4 Slots und da hängt nur die Karte... ein bisschen sehr viel runter ^^
> 
> Hauptsächlich aber Marke Eigenbau.
> 
> PS: Bevor ihr hier denkt, ich würde GraKas quälen: Habe mit einem Stück Messingdraht eine der Heatpipes an den Gehäusedeckel "gehängt", jetzt ist die Karte wieder gerade


 




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Grafikkarten/PCIe Quad-Slot | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> 5 Stück gibts aber
> Das die Specs bei 2 aufhören ist mir auch klar.
> Aber an die Specs halten sich die Chiphersteller ja kaum.



Habs extra mal rausgesucht


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Sehr schick. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie da SLI funktionieren soll.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

SLI braucht kein Mensch 
Dafür hörst du die Flöhe husten


----------



## nickname. (10. Juni 2011)

guten tag  

ich würde mir mom. das sharkoon T9 value (Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
oder einen coolermaster 690 II (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?in=&fs=ATX+Midi+Cooler+Master+690+II) (lohnt sichdie advanced version?)holen, weil es mir gefällt  und weil die graka reinpasst.

aber ist die lüfterverteilung gut? und wie ist das kabelmanagement?



vielen dank
nickname.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Lüfterverteilung ist gut.
KM ist auch vorhanden.
Ein Freund dem ich den PC zusammengestellt hatte hat sich ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161) | Geizhals.at Deutschland geholt und konnte alles ordentlich verkabeln und verstecken afaik.


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso vermarktest du dein Kühlkonzept nicht.


 Weil es 1) total bescheuert aussieht, 2) weil es nur zustande kam, weil ich die Originallüfter des Twin Turbo Pro kurzgeschlossen habe und 3), weil es sowas von unnötig ist. Habe im Furmark keine 60°C, trotz übertaktung und Lüfter @7V ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Meine GTX460 hat im Furmark auch kaum 60-65°C, bei 40% Lüfter.


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

40% ist aber mehr als unhörbar


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

1650 RPM mit laut Afterburner.
Allerdings hebt sich die ganze Sache erst mit 45% vom restlichen System ab.
Und unter 40% gehts leider nicht


----------



## nickname. (10. Juni 2011)

passen in den sharkoonauch 2 große Lüfter oben und ein kleiner hinten?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Im T9 sind doch schon Lüfter drin 
Lüfter (vorne): 2x 120mm • Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> passen in den sharkoonauch 2 große Lüfter oben und ein kleiner hinten?


 Sowas kann man aber auch selbst herausfinden, jeder halbwegs anständige Hersteller hat ne Homepage, wo sowas schnell nachzulesen ist!


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Sowas kann man aber auch selbst herausfinden, jeder halbwegs anständige Hersteller hat ne Homepage, wo sowas schnell nachzulesen ist!


 
Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dazu brauch man netmal auf die Homepage


----------



## nickname. (10. Juni 2011)

stimmt eigentlich...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





das wars dann, oder? 
vielen dank 
nickname.


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

Passt  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

Es passt, sobald du das Service Level Gold rausnimmst ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> stimmt eigentlich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nimm das Z68 Pro 3, ansonsten siehts gut aus


----------



## nickname. (10. Juni 2011)

also doch 


ok, is drinne... kostet ja nicht mehr...


----------



## nickname. (11. Juni 2011)

sorry wenn ich nerve 

aber bei der grafikkarte wechseln sich meine ansichten täglich 
lohnt es sich nicht doch eine 570er zu kaufen?


 kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, helft mir bitte!!! 


vielen dank
nickname.




P.S. sorry 4 dp


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass sich das lohnt. Eine GTX570 ist ~10-15% schneller als eine GTX560 / HD6950. Wenn Du das in fps im kritischen Bereich umrechnest, wird klar, dass die GTX570 auch nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn eine HD6950 schlapp macht.

Ich würde das Geld zurücklegen, und dann etwas früher bei Bedarf eine neue Karte nachrüsten.

Ich habe eine GT570 wieder zurückgeschickt, weil für mich der Umstieg selbst von einer HD5850 (OC) nicht lohnenswert war.

Grüße


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, dass sich das lohnt. Eine GTX570 ist ~10-15% schneller als eine GTX560 / HD6950. Wenn Du das in fps im kritischen Bereich umrechnest, wird klar, dass die GTX570 auch nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn eine HD6950 schlapp macht.
> 
> Ich würde das Geld zurücklegen, und dann etwas früher bei Bedarf eine neue Karte nachrüsten.
> 
> ...


 GTX 570/580 haben den Nachteil der High-End-Chips: Du zahlst für etwas mehr Leistung viel mehr Geld. Lohnt sich nur für Enthusiasten, die alles mit einer GPU erreichen wollen, was man erreichen kann. Bleib bei der HD 6950/GTX 560 Ti.

PS: Du nervst doch nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> aber bei der grafikkarte wechseln sich meine ansichten täglich
> lohnt es sich nicht doch eine 570er zu kaufen?


 
Bei den Grafikkarten ist das so eine Sache. Die 580 ist etwas schneller als die 570 und diese wiederum schneller als die 560. Aber die Preisspanne zwischen den drei ist auch sehr groß. Das beste Paket ist halt derzeit die GTX 560. Sie ist schnell genug für alles und ist relativ preiswert, die GTX 570 ist 10% schneller kostet aber 80€ mehr und die 580 ist noch mal rund 15% schneller kostet aber noch mal 100€ mehr.
Und daher eben die Frage, willst du für die paar Frames mehr (die man eh nicht merkt, wenn man schon 70 hat) gleich deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben?


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei den Grafikkarten ist das so eine Sache. Die 580 ist etwas schneller als die 570 und diese wiederum schneller als die 560. Aber die Preisspanne zwischen den drei ist auch sehr groß. Das beste Paket ist halt derzeit die GTX 560. Sie ist schnell genug für alles und ist relativ preiswert, die GTX 570 ist 10% schneller kostet aber 80€ mehr und die 580 ist noch mal rund 15% schneller kostet aber noch mal 100€ mehr.
> Und daher eben die Frage, willst du für die paar Frames mehr (die man eh nicht merkt, wenn man schon 70 hat) gleich deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben?


 (Die richtige Antwort ist: nein)


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin der Meinung das ich damals bei meinem Rechnerkauf den Fehler gemacht habe vor dem du jetzt vlt bewahrt wirst.
Ich habe mich für einen starken Prozessor entschieden und eine GTX460. Nunja, mittlerweile bin ich der Ansicht das ich bei der Grafikkarte doch eine Nummer größer hätte kaufen sollen wenn ich grad das Geld gehabt hätte.
Aus meiner persönlichen Erafahrung würde ich also zu GTX570 greifen und zwar dieser hier:
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> (Die richtige Antwort ist: nein)


 
Die Frage soll er ja für sich selbst beantworten und nicht du.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage soll er ja für sich selbst beantworten und nicht du.


 ^^ Mmn ist es aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll, eine GTX 570 zu kaufen, solange der Preisunterschied noch so hoch ist. Was bringen dir 10% mehr FPS? Egal, wieviele FPS du hast, du wirst das Plus nie wirklich merken:

1 FPS -> 1 FPS
5 FPS -> 6 FPS
10 FPS -> 11 FPS
20 FPS -> 22 FPS
30 FPS -> 33 FPS
40 FPS -> 44 FPS
50 FPS -> 55 FPS

Alles darüber ist sowieso flüssig. Die einzigen Fälle, wo man es eventuell merken *könnte*, wären 30 -> 33FPS und 40 -> 44 FPS. Dafür aber so viel Geld mehr auszugeben, würde ich keinem empfehlen. Ich bin aber auch mit meiner HD 5770 noch nicht gestorben und das will schon was heißen


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die FPS mehr.
Mit einer besseren grafikkarte kann man z.b. die Treibersettings noch ne Ecke höher jagen und hat mehr Bildqauli, bei der es auch flüssig bleibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die FPS mehr.
> Mit einer besseren grafikkarte kann man z.b. die Treibersettings noch ne Ecke höher jagen und hat mehr Bildqauli, bei der es auch flüssig bleibt.


 
Nö, wieso?
Wenn er mehr AA/AF bei der GTX 560 einstellt und die FPS von 40 auf 22 sinkt, ist auch die GTX 570 dafür zu langsam, weil sie ja dann nur 24FPS hat. Der einzige Vorteil der 570 sind die 250MB mehr Videoram, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man die wirklich bemerkt.


----------



## nickname. (11. Juni 2011)

ok, dann werde ich bei der 6950 bleiben 
(meine momentane graka ist die 7600gt xD)

vielen dank! 
nickname.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

Kein Ding 

@GoldenMic: Da hat Quanti schon recht. Wenn du die Treibersettings höher jagen willst, kostet dich das FPS. Wenn du jetzt ne Einstellung hast, die nur wenig FPS kostet, kannst du das auch mit der GTX 560 Ti machen. Wenn du ne Einstellung hast, die viel FPS kostet und somit auf der 560 Ti nicht geht, wird sie auch auf der 570 nicht flüssig funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich bei der 6950 bleiben
> (meine momentane graka ist die 7600gt xD)


 
Die 6950 ist eine gute Karte, du wirst zufrieden sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Klar kostet mich das FPS.
Aber ich habe einen gewissen größeren Spielraum.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Klar kostet mich das FPS.
> Aber ich habe einen gewissen größeren Spielraum.


 Einen Spielraum von 2-3 FPS


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Ich denke das es in der Praxis mehr ist. Es gibt ja nicht nur Settings die viel Leistung nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich denke das es in der Praxis mehr ist. Es gibt ja nicht nur Settings die viel Leistung nehmen.


 Welches Setting würde dir denn einfallen, das auf einer GTX 570 läuft, auf einer GTX 560 ti aber nichtmehr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Klar kostet mich das FPS.
> Aber ich habe einen gewissen größeren Spielraum.


 
Wie groß soll der denn deiner Meinung nach sein?
Wenn eine Einstellung 30% FPS kostet, dann kostet sie bei beiden Karten 30%.
Wie viel weniger sind es denn, wenn du von 45fps 30% abziehst und dann von 51fps?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Von mir aus kann er auch die GTX560 ti kaufen wenn ihr alle der Meinung seid.
Ich kann allerdings nur aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung sprechen das ich gerne ne Nummer größer gekauft hätte.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich bei der 6950 bleiben
> (meine momentane graka ist die 7600gt xD)
> 
> vielen dank!
> nickname.



Gute Entscheidung


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann er auch die GTX560 ti kaufen wenn ihr alle der Meinung seid.
> Ich kann allerdings nur aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung sprechen das ich gerne ne Nummer größer gekauft hätte.


 Das lohnt sich mMn nur bei WaKüs, da da ja so ein Kühler schon mal 60-90€ kostet (bei Karten wie GTX 570 schon mind. 80€) und du somit ja schon die Karte nicht mal eben so kostengünstig wechseln kannst, ein Kühler passt ja nur auf Karten mit dem gleichen Design. Bei Luftkühlung lohnt sich das nicht, so viel mehr für so viel weniger auszugeben.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich mMn nur bei WaKüs, da da ja so ein Kühler schon mal 60-90€ kostet (bei Karten wie GTX 570 schon mind. 80€) und du somit ja schon die Karte nicht mal eben so kostengünstig wechseln kannst, ein Kühler passt ja nur auf Karten mit dem gleichen Design. Bei Luftkühlung lohnt sich das nicht, so viel mehr für so viel weniger auszugeben.


 
Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang grad echt nicht


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang grad echt nicht


 Na dann nochmal: Wenn du bei Luftkühlung bleibst, lohnt sich der Aufpreis GTX 560 Ti -> GTX 570 so nicht. Da lohnt es sich eher, die Karte was früher zu wechseln. Wenn du aber ne WaKü hast und die Grafikkarte da einbinden möchtest, kann man sich es dennoch überlegen, da so ein Kühler schon mal gerne 80€ kostet. Daher sollte man da schon eine Karte wählen, die auch ein paar Jahre hält. Da *kann* es sich für dein einen oder anderen schon mal Rechnen, da das größere Modell zu kaufen.

Gut, ich muss zugeben, GTX 560 und GTX 570 sind da keine guten Beispiele, da letztere ja nicht viel mehr Leistung hat.


Aber da es hier ja eh nicht um WaKüs und die teuren Kühler geht, bleiben wir dabei, dass die GTX 560 Ti sinnvoller ist


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Ok, jetzt habe ich es verstanden, danke


----------



## nickname. (12. Juni 2011)

werde dann vorraussichtlich wenn die Preise bleiben - billiger werden heute nacht alles außer den vibe fixer bei mindfactory bestellen,

(der vibe fixer wird wo anders bestellt)


bin dann ohne ihn bei unter 700€!!! 




vielen dank meinerseits! 
nickname.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Sag bescheid, wenn die Sachen angekommen sind und du zusammengebaut hast.


----------



## huntertech (12. Juni 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> bin dann ohne ihn bei unter 700€!!!


 Na dann siehst du mal, was man mit guter Beratung alles erreichen kann 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner!


----------



## nickname. (12. Juni 2011)

jop danke^^


ich sag dann auch bescheid, aber wird wahrscheinlich noch dauern, da
die Graka noch keinen Liefertermin hat...


----------



## nickname. (23. Juni 2011)

um den thread noch einmal wiederzubeleben 


das habe ich mir bestellt:

Asus 560 ti 

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX


1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


Asrock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX 


Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155


520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX23


8gb teamgroup elite


Fractal Design Arc 






nun habe ich eine frage:

ist mein monitor noch gut?
eigendlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit ihm, habe dann aber gesehen,
dass er in sachen kontrast nicht der beste ist... 

das ist er: Samsung SyncMaster 245B, 24" (LS24HUBCBQ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU



bitte um rat 




sympathy


----------



## huntertech (23. Juni 2011)

Was heißt "noch gut"? Wenn du schon einen 24"er hast, der auch noch Full-HD darstellt, würde ich den auch behalten. Bis jetzt scheinst du ja nicht unzufrieden zu sein, also kannst du ihn ja auch da stehen lassen, wo er ist


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2011)

Also die Entscheidung, ob Dein Monitor noch gut ist, kann Dir keiner abnehmen. Solange Du zufrieden bist, würde ich ihn natürlich behalten.


----------



## nickname. (23. Juni 2011)

dann ist gut 



pc wird vorraussichtlich am mittwoch zusammengebaut, wird ein kurzes "review" (bitte erwartet nicht mehr als 10 zeilen ) geben


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2011)

Feedback gerne auch mit Fotos und/oder Benchmarkergebnissen


----------



## huntertech (23. Juni 2011)

(Und/Oder Fotos abgebrannter Zimmer)


----------



## facehugger (23. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> (Und/Oder Fotos abgebrannter Zimmer)


 Filme die heulende/resignierte/ehemals stolze HW-Besitzer zeigen, sind ebenfalls gern gesehen Alles nur Spaß!

Gruß


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

so, neuer Pc steht .

naja, bis jetzt konnte ich noch nicht viel machen, aber hier vorab meine eindrücke:
was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, ist dass das mainboard keine w-lan karte hatte, aber ich schätze
das war mein fehler, denn da hätte ich beim kaufen drauf achten sollen, der einbau ging bis aucf kleine probleme mit dem
mugen hervorragend und das ding ist ein einziger kühlschrank 

die grafikkartentemperatur im idle ist immer zwischen 26 und 30 grad, das mainboard erhitzt sich auch maximal auf 30 grad und hat auch manchmal temperaturen unter 23 C...
ebenso kühl ist im idle der prozzessor mit 28 C (auch immer +-3 grad)



wenn man das gehäuse anfasst, fühlt es sich an, wie ein Kühlschrank, anders kann man es wirklich nicht beschreiben...





last werte werden folgen, hatte bis jetzt keine zeit, da ich mir den W-lan adapter besorgen musste und keine
spiele auf windows 7 gelaufen sind (ich versuchs gerade mit patches).

immer wenn ich im furmark aucf benchmark test gehe, kommt eine fehlermeldung, wegen den neueren ati und nvidia modellen...
hat jemand einen aktuellen download link für mich? 



P.S. einen wert habe ich noch: nach 3 min. prime 95 war die cpu auf 45 C, und die temp hat sich nicht mehr geändert...




soweit ist dan alles in ordnung, oder?







P.P.S. sorry für die grammatik und rechtschreibung, das war nur schnell als zwischenwert geschrieben


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2011)

Mainboards mit integriertem WLAN gibt es nicht viele, und die sind dann im Mini-ITX-Format, daher brauchst Du einen Stick oder eine WLAN-Karte extra.

Soweit sieht alles prima aus, aber was meinst Du damit, dass "keine Spiele auf Windows 7 laufen"?

Die aktuelle Furmark-Version gibt es hier: FurMark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

danke für den furemak link.

naja, ich habe bis jetzt nur grid ausprobiert, der pc läd 2 sek so wie es sich gehört und dann hört er auf, und es pasiert nichts mehr...


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2011)

Hast Du den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber installiert? Ist Windows auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

won windows 7 ja!

von der grafikkarte guck ich grad 



noch der windows leistugsindex:
prozessor:                 7,5
RAM:                        7,6
Grafik (Desktop):        7,8
Grafik (Spiele)            7,8
datentransferrate       5,9


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2011)

Falls nicht, würde ich gleich den von der nvidia-Homepage ziehen: NVIDIA DRIVERS 275.33 WHQL


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

mach ich  danke für den tipp!


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> mach ich  danke für den tipp!


 Treiber sollten immer aktuell sein. Versuch auch mal andere Treiber durch, v.a. der Chipsatztreiber kann sich echt lohnen, bei mir beschleunigt das gute Stück den Bootvorgang um mehrere Sekunden und der muss soweit ich weiß nur einmal pro Mainboard (also nicht bei jedem Windows) installiert werden.

Das Grid auf Win7 nicht läuft ist Quatsch, bei mir lief es nämlich


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Treiber sollten immer aktuell sein. Versuch auch mal andere Treiber durch, v.a. der Chipsatztreiber kann sich echt lohnen, bei mir beschleunigt das gute Stück den Bootvorgang um mehrere Sekunden und der muss soweit ich weiß nur einmal pro Mainboard (also nicht bei jedem Windows) installiert werden.



Wenn Du Windows neu installierst, müssen die Chipsatztreiber auch neu installiert werden


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Windows neu installierst, müssen die Chipsatztreiber auch neu installiert werden


 Och menno, habe gedacht, dafür gäbe es auch einen Speicherchip auf dem MoBo... naja, ich hab ja geschrieben "soweit ich weiß"


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2011)

Nene, das gilt nur für Firmware und BIOS


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nene, das gilt nur für Firmware und BIOS


 Hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt 

BTW: Hat schonmal jemand eine neue Chipsatz-Firmware entwickelt?


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

ich nicht 


jetzt passts!!! vielen dank!
wie kann ich die temps der grafikkarte während dem spiel ansehen?

nach dem spielwarens kurzzeitig (10 sek) 50 C das ist normal oder?


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> ich nicht
> 
> 
> jetzt passts!!! vielen dank!
> ...


 Das bringt uns garnichts! Die Temperaturen sinken in Sekundenbruchteilen (!!!) um teilweise 30°C und mehr. 50°C haben manche im Leerlauf, die Angabe bringt uns nicht weiter. Am Besten lädst du dir den MSI Afterburner runter und lässt den einfach laufen, der protokolliert im Hintergrund mit.


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

der smartdoctor auch 

das problem ist, dass ich während ich grid spiele nicht mit der start-taste auf den monitor zurück komme...


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> der smartdoctor auch
> 
> das problem ist, dass ich während ich grid spiele nicht mit der start-taste auf den monitor zurück komme...


 Ist doch volkommen egal. Wie gesagt: Such dir ein Programm, das *protokollieren* kann, also irgendwas anfertigt, wo man also später anhand einer Kurve oder einem Maximalwert sehen kann, was gerade für Temperaturen vorherrschten.


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

sorry, überlesen 


werd ich machen,danke!


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

nickname. schrieb:


> sorry, überlesen
> 
> 
> werd ich machen,danke!


 Bitteschön  Viel Spaß beim Protokollieren


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

so, beim stockcar-rennen war die max. temp 61 C
bei 1920x1200, fast allem auf hoch und 4 mmssaa oder so


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2011)

Die Temps sind in Ordnung


----------



## nickname. (1. Juli 2011)

so, hier die furmark ergebnisse:


kommt mir ein wenig kühl vor, was hab ich falsch gemacht? 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (2. Juli 2011)

Die 500er Serie drosselt, wenn sie den Furmark erkennt (ich glaube, die 560 Ti also auch). Und du hast den XTreme-Burning-Mode nicht drin gehabt. Hauptsächlich würde ich aber ersteres vermuten


----------

